# KTTV 11 Los Angeles weirdness



## Imageek2 (Aug 12, 2002)

Just checked my To Do List and found that my Season Passes for KTTV 11 Los Angeles had been moved to 399 FOXw. I redid the Season Passes back to KTTV 11 and now about half are set to record on 11 and half on 399! Going to have to keep an eye on it because mixed in with the repeats are new episodes of Human Target.

Is this just happening on the Directivos or are the D* boxes affected as well?


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

Something's going on, as I noticed that my 398 Fox Sunday night animation didn't record due to "no longer in the program guide" (HR10-250). Probably has something to do with the consolidation of channels 380-389 to 390-399 which resulted in the 380-389 SPs being transferred to the 390s.

I'm going to reboot my TiVos when I get a chance today.

jdg


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Please clarify. Each cable company would have a different lineup. Who are you with?


----------



## Imageek2 (Aug 12, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> Please clarify. Each cable company would have a different lineup. Who are you with?


DirecTV. This has been an ongoing problem with them for quite a while now. They keep changing the channel name which then renders the Season Pass for that channel useless, i.e. channel "USA" became "USA 242", and then no programs set to record on "USA" would record. This is about the 5th or 6th time they have done this, and at least the second time this YEAR it has happened.


----------



## tibo (May 22, 2004)

I too have seen some changes, the USA was a while back, this new one started on the weekend, on my Dtivo, first lost all season passes of networks coded in the the 380's so I had to recode the season passes for the 390's, for example, foxw, channel 389 new season pass is for channel 399, which I lost this morning, so now I have resetup the season passes to both the national networks on 390's and the local channels, ie: FoxW channel 11.

I tried a reboot and the new Season passes on the local channels seem to be holding, but about half of the new season passes I did for the 390's was lost on reboot.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I have not noticed this on my DirecTV HD-DVR.

However, it _shouldn't_ make a difference -- 11 is actually a "mirror" of 399 (and everyone with locals in the Los Angeles area is authorized for both 11 and 399), so either one should work the same. At least, that's the theory.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Sigh. Has anyone contacted Direct TV about this problem? 

A SP will not work for 399 if you have set it for 11. I have both versions of the channel from my cable company. 511 is the HD version, 11 is the regular version.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> A SP will not work for 399 if you have set it for 11. I have both versions of the channel from my cable company. 511 is the HD version, 11 is the regular version.


DirecTV doesn't work the same way as cable: SD and HD versions are on the same channel number. And since 11 and 399 are exactly the same if you're within the Los Angeles market -- 11 is a "mirror" of 399 -- it doesn't really matter which one the Season Pass is set for.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Interesting. and makes SPs a bit more complex.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Interesting. and makes SPs a bit more complex.


Not really, since the default setting on the HD receivers is "hide duplicate SD channels" -- when there's an HD channel, the SD equivalent effectively becomes invisible.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Until they start messing with the channels.


----------



## Imageek2 (Aug 12, 2002)

Well so far my Tivo has been recording half the FOX shows on 11 and half on 399 with no issues. I will redo all the Season Passes for 11 and eliminate the 399 when I can and wait for the guide data to be screwed up again at some later date!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Lol


----------

